# ****Bell's Production 2Annual Car show****



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

It going down this year a bigger and better show.
Can't wait for this show 
This show will have all kinds on contest JUST WAIT FOR THE FLYERS


Bell's Production 



Last edited by Bell's at Feb 8 2004, 05:02 PM


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

a show you dam well don't want to miss 



Last edited by Bell's at Feb 8 2004, 05:03 PM


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:thumbsup: THIS IS A GOOD SHOW THAT WILL CONTINUE TO GROW ..SUPPORT IT!! WE WILL


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Feb 8 2004, 05:07 PM
> *:thumbsup: THIS IS A GOOD SHOW THAT WILL CONTINUE TO GROW ..SUPPORT IT!! WE WILL *


 One luv to Rhyders Street Wear 
pm me


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Ill be there for sure..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

Individuals are there homie, miami and orlando, betcha that


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

this will be a show not to miss


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)

We'll be coming up from Miami with the hoppers for sure


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

can't wait for this one! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

i'm there wether it's w/ a car or not


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

bring girls girls an more girls for the wet an wild t-shirt contest


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

Where you at dirty?


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

Ill be there :biggrin: Come to our picnic or send me flyers to pass out P.m me if you need me to get some flyers out there 



Last edited by BLVD SWANGIN at Feb 13 2004, 09:00 PM


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

i will do that and i will be there.


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY (Dec 11, 2002)

We'll be there for sure. Hopefully with somethin to hop this time.


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

let us know when it is for sure 



Last edited by BLVD SWANGIN at Feb 15 2004, 03:34 PM


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

hey can any one tell me whats up with dirty ?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Feb 16 2004, 09:11 PM
> *hey can any one tell me whats up with dirty ?*


 I am here man, what you up too, lost my phone and all my numbers


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

We got to get together soon i'll be a the picnic.
so we can talk 

Bell's production 
pm later 



Last edited by Bell's at Feb 18 2004, 07:08 PM


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

Orlando whats up will are still gonug to build this event together


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey bell, i just got the new lowrider mag and seen the show you threw last year. It had like three pages of the show. Congrats on the show and ill be there again this year. If you still have my adress, go ahead and send me some new flyers for this year and ill help hand them out like i did last year. Theres alot of stuff coming up in march and april so try to get them to me fast.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

ill do that 
one luv 

bell's production


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

hell yeah... i dont do much lowridin anymore, you know, with no lowrider and all........ But i will be there....
]And help out if i can, if ya need me too...
Rick
LimeLight C.C.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

i'll be talking with rick 
one luv bells production


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Hey B i saw your productions in LRM....Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

thanks 
one luv 

Bells Production


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC_@Feb 26 2004, 05:53 PM
> *:thumbsup:*


 damn Rob your still alive? you gonna make it to our picnic this year?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BLVD SWANGIN+Feb 26 2004, 08:44 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BLVD SWANGIN @ Feb 26 2004, 08:44 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--RobLBC_@Feb 26 2004, 05:53 PM
> *:thumbsup:*


damn Rob your still alive? you gonna make it to our picnic this year?[/b][/quote]
Ill be there


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RobLBC+Feb 27 2004, 02:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RobLBC @ Feb 27 2004, 02:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there [/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: Cool, make sure you bring that vert with you...... :biggrin:


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

lowrider mag april 2004 real nice.
Thats the way we do it look out for august 2004 show bigger and better
Bell's Production


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

What's up orlando ?


----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

YO BELL NUESTRA TRADICION WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE THIS TIME IF I DONT GET STABED AGAIN. LOL LOLWILL SEE AT THE SHOW HOMEBOY.HOPE TO SEE YOU AT ARE PICNIC AGAIN.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

i'll be there
Bells Production


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

where's the luv o town


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Mar 23 2004, 10:18 PM
> *where's the luv o town*


 Whats up bells


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

just getting ready for the show adding more classes 
getting redy for the lrm show .the picnic 
what's up with you all


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Mar 23 2004, 10:29 PM
> *just getting ready for the show adding more classes
> getting redy for the lrm show .the picnic
> what's up with you all*


 B come by our booth at LRM show so we can put up some flyers


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

i'll be there 
one luv Bells Production


----------



## SkinnyPimpN (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

where and how to get to lrm show in tampa
need some help


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I DIDNT GO LAST YEAR BUT IMMA ENTER FOR SURE!!! ROLLERZ ONLY MIAMI WILL GO


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

i'm looking forward to seeing you and your club there.
i will be a great show for all
Bell's Production


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

New flyers are in in will post them shortly




Bell's Production


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

Where the love o town bigger and better show just wait and see


Bell's Production 



Last edited by Bell's at Apr 8 2004, 05:13 PM


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Man homie was looking for you at the LRM Tampa show. Hit me up on the celly.


----------



## satansprophecy66 (Jul 8, 2003)

hey will there be trophys for lowrider bikes 

thanks 

Finest Kreations B.C.
-Exclusive-


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

yes there will be
Bell's Production


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey bell, i dont know if you were going to try to make it to my clubs picnic or not but we had to change the date to the 25th instead of the 18th. We had a little mix up with the park people and they already had rented out to some other people on the 18th. It will still be at Olando festival park. If you need any more info, hit me up on the PM.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

what's happen O town :biggrin: 



Last edited by Bell's at Apr 13 2004, 05:06 PM


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

I NEED FOR SOME ONE TO DO SOME PROMOTING FOR BELL'S PRODUCTION

holla


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

you can count meangreen in the shown and hope to see you the weekend at otwn picnic.

True ridz from jax will no excuses-


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by meangreen88_@Apr 22 2004, 10:35 AM
> *you can count meangreen in the shown and hope to see you the weekend at otwn picnic.
> 
> True ridz from jax will no excuses-*


 i'll be there with flyers 
bell's production


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

dam blvd picnic was cool we had a great time
bell's production


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Apr 26 2004, 07:41 PM
> *dam blvd picnic was cool we had a great time
> bell's production*


 Thanks bell....Looking foward to your show. Im sure there will be alot more people there this year too.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks we will be doing alot promotion.

this will be the year
Bell's production :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

it's a show you don't want to miss 



Last edited by Bell's at May 11 2004, 06:43 PM


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

YOU CAN COUNT ON DUVAL COUNTY TO REP IN O-TOWN.

IS THAT GUY FROM MIAMI WITH THAT BLUE TRUCK COMING. I HIOPE HE BRINGING HIS MONEY- HIS BIG WAPPING 1,000 DOLLARS. I THINK MOST HATED WILL BE THERE TO PUT A END OF THE DRY RUN.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

We looking for the freak-e girls 
We will be looking for the all the lady's for this event
AUGUST 29TH 2004 IS A DAY YOU WANT 4 GET.


BELL'S PRODUCTION

WE TOGATHER WILL BUILD THE LOW RIDER MARKET 



Last edited by Bell's at Jun 22 2004, 06:19 PM


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Jun 22 2004, 08:18 PM
> *We looking for the freak-e girls
> We will be looking for the all the lady's for this event
> AUGUST 29TH 2004 IS A DAY YOU WANT 4 GET.
> ...


 What up homie, need to go to the strip clubs and hand out flyers


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

i just hope there aren't any imports and it's all lowriders like last year!! and jeremy if there are more cars then last year i don't know where we are going to fit them all????

i'm taking home a trophy this year,

ME vs. BIG WILL, lol.

we should have a battle in BLVD magazine, haha.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Jun 23 2004, 08:26 AM
> *i just hope there aren't any imports and it's all lowriders like last year!! and jeremy if there are more cars then last year i don't know where we are going to fit them all????
> 
> i'm taking home a trophy this year,
> ...


 See now this is where I think we need everyone, but that we need the quality rides, Ricers have some pretty nice cars when they fix them up, but we need to get the numbers together so that we can get the parking established, last year it got really packed at one time and it was crazy, and you could not move around the cars, and it was kinda clustered, so I am gonna talk with Bell's and all the clubs to try to get more organized with parking. But let all your friends and ladies no about the Bikini contest.

Bell's PM me your number again, damn site erased all my PM's


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

This year parking will be alot better we will be useing the grass area 
more this year.so that it want be so pack.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Jun 23 2004, 09:06 PM
> *This year parking will be alot better we will be useing the grass area
> more this year.so that it want be so pack.*


 we like the roof :biggrin:


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR+Jun 23 2004, 08:13 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RHYDERS STREET WEAR @ Jun 23 2004, 08:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Bell's_@Jun 23 2004, 09:06 PM
> *This year parking will be alot better we will be useing the grass area
> more this year.so that it want be so pack.*


we like the roof :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Hey jason how are we doing in the big M city .
and the roof is yours


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

let get ready O-town


----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

YO I THOUGHT THE SHOW WAS THE AUG 15 NEED TO MAKE NEW PLANS CANT MISS THIS SHOW THIS TIME


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (THE ONE "87" MONTE @ Jun 27 2004, 01:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>YO I THOUGHT THE SHOW WAS THE AUG 15 NEED TO MAKE NEW PLANS CANT MISS THIS SHOW THIS TIME[/b][/quote]
It's Aug 29, 2004 DON'T MISS THIS SHOW 'IT;S GOING DOWN 
LADY'S LADY'S LADY'S AND MORE LADY'S


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (THE ONE "87" MONTE @ Jun 27 2004, 03:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>YO I THOUGHT THE SHOW WAS THE AUG 15 NEED TO MAKE NEW PLANS CANT MISS THIS SHOW THIS TIME[/b][/quote]
You was kinda busy.

:angry:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i hope im back in time for this...sounds good already...i wonder if that big bald white dude will be there again talking all his smack...that would interesting??? :biggrin:


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

Just add to the show every1/2 there will be door prize give aways
so remmeber to get your tickets. 
that's right free door prizes every 1/2 hr.

thats the way bell's Production is doing it 
Also stay tune to WPYO 95.3fm to win free tickets to the show


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Jul 3 2004, 03:53 PM
> *Just add to the show every1/2 there will be door prize give aways
> so remmeber to get your tickets.
> that's right free door prizes every 1/2 hr.
> ...


 You doing shit big homie, you got the whole support of Jacksonville Florida, and I got some future ridazs coming from outta Georgia for this year. Big things for 2004. We nned to get some more hoes though for this year


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

Dirty you and all the lowriders family here in florida give me and my family much luv . and we would like to thank every one for that
ones again we together will build this lowrider market together.


Thanks Bell's Production


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Jul 3 2004, 04:09 PM
> *Dirty you and all the lowriders family here in florida give me and my family much luv . and we would like to thank every one for that
> ones again we together will build this lowrider market together.
> 
> ...


 Shit is gonna get big out here. We just here to support all the shows.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

Next year some one will be winning a lowrider .

Bell's Production


----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

yo bell can you please give me a call need some info on times or should i say the best time got about 10-15 cars going so need to make sure i get theys guys up on time 352)302-0259


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (THE ONE "87" MONTE @ Jul 16 2004, 04:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>yo bell can you please give me a call need some info on times or should i say the best time got about 10-15 cars going so need to make sure i get theys guys up on time 352)302-0259[/b][/quote]
I will call you now






Bell's Production


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

any one have info on the car hop. classes, rules, etc.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LosOriginalesFL_@Jul 21 2004, 11:44 PM
> *any one have info on the car hop. classes, rules, etc.*


 PM me what you need.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

we are less then a month a way i think :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

YO YOU KNOW NUESTRA TRADICION C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT WE NEED TO MAKE THE LOWRIDER GAME BIGGER THEN EVER 2004 WILL BE THE YEAR FOR BELLS PRODUCTION YO HOMIE YOU GOT ARE VOTE


NUESTRA TRADICION POR VIDA HOMIE 
SEE YOU AUG 29


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (THE ONE "87" MONTE @ Jul 26 2004, 04:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>YO YOU KNOW NUESTRA TRADICION C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT WE NEED TO MAKE THE LOWRIDER GAME BIGGER THEN EVER 2004 WILL BE THE YEAR FOR BELLS PRODUCTION YO HOMIE YOU GOT ARE VOTE


NUESTRA TRADICION POR VIDA HOMIE 
SEE YOU AUG 29[/b][/quote]

Thanks 

much luv from Bell's Production


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)

Hope all u guys r getting up hoppers ready 305 is coming up again see if we have any competition this time


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

is there a money involved with the lowrider bikes? Me and my brothers are gonna try to have one ready. Cant wait for the show. Last year was fun, and it sounds like this year is gonna dwarf last year.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

_*Bell's Production
:cheesy: :cheesy: *_


----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

A BELL THAT SOMTHING I NEEDED TO ASK ARE YOU HAVING ANYTHING FOR BIKES.CAUSE SOME OF MY YOUNGER CREW WANTED TO BRING SOME OF THERE BIKES OUT.THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> yes their will be medal's for the bikes
> _*Bell's Production*_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

is there a pay out for the hop??? whats the classes for the hop?


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

checking to see whats up with this show 1 week after my show at the same place and the same day as flex show not to smart.


----------



## juiced amigo (Mar 5, 2004)

iIT IS A GOOD IDEA AFTER THE BAD TASTE WE IN CENTRAL FL


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Aug 2 2004, 08:44 AM
> *is there a pay out for the hop??? whats the classes for the hop?
> [snapback]2097497[/snapback]​*


Single/Double/Radical


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Aug 9 2004, 07:12 PM
> *Single/Double/Radical
> [snapback]2120679[/snapback]​*


all 3


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

doenst sound like theres too much hype on this show ??? whos gonna nose up?? we dont want to come all the way from miami for nothing?


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

*whats up orlando i'm hearing thats no one feeling my show this year whats going on. it takes a hell of alot of money to put on a show and if no one coming 
it me know whats up.
Bells Production*


----------



## JoKeR305 (Jun 22, 2004)

Us country boyz need 2 kno where in Orlando dat show will be?


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

*bells Production 
august 29 th 2004 
central florida fair grounds
on SR 50 
SHOW HR 11AM TILL?
ROLL IN TIME AT 8AM
FOR MORE INFROMATION CALL 407-209-4367
NO PRE REG YOUR CAR IS FREE YOU PAY JUST $15 PERSON KIDS UNDER 10 ARE FREE.No car will be turn away 
THIS EVENT HAPPEN RAIN OR SHINE*


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JAX got your back, Majestics got your back


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

one luv to all of you .




THATS FROM THE HEART OF BELL'S PRODUCTION</span>[/SIZE] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

That show that is on the same day as the funk show will be better than the funk master flex show. Funk flex shows suck ass unless you like looking at a bunch of new cars with big wheels. The way i look at it is the more shows here in Orlando the better. Ill be at the bells show for sure, just with out the 61 do to some dumb ass wrecking my car. Bells puts on a damn good show and for the people who know where lowrider nights is held, then you should not have a problem finding the fair grounds being that the fair grounds is on the same road just a few miles west of the hangout spot.


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 10 2004, 02:15 PM
> *That show that is on the same day as the funk show will be better than the funk master flex show. Funk flex shows suck ass unless you like looking at a bunch of new cars with big wheels.  The way i look at it is the more shows here in Orlando the better. Ill be at the bells show for sure, just with out the 61 do to some dumb ass wrecking my car.  Bells puts on a damn good show and for the people who know where lowrider nights is held, then you should not have a problem finding the fair grounds being that the fair grounds is on the same road just a few miles west of the hangout spot.
> [snapback]2122841[/snapback]​*


one luv thanks Bell's Production


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

Ill be at bells for sure i went to the funk master show and It sucked im glad i got in free or i would have kicked myself in the ass all the way home.... Bells was tight last year him and his Fam go the extra mile to meet you and get your input on the show .. Thanks for coming back Bells


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

Ill be at bells for sure i went to the funk master show and It sucked im glad i got in free or i would have kicked myself in the ass all the way home.... Bells was tight last year him and his Fam go the extra mile to meet you and get your input on the show .. Thanks for coming back Bells


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)

For Sure the bells shows was good as hell last yr were coming up from miami with sum cars hopefully we might make 1 land on it roof for u u never know


----------



## IGOTRUSTYDAYTONS (Nov 28, 2003)

Yeeeeeaaaaaaa two weekends in a row of shows.. I have no choice but to go to the F/M/F show and then the next week is Bells :cheesy:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

whos going to hop????? nobody want a rematch ?? :roflmao: nobody wants to hop the stick!!


----------



## juiced amigo (Mar 5, 2004)

I WILL BE COMING FROF COCOA (45MIN) WITH 3 CARS 
78 LINK
81 MONTY
92 AMIGO WITH 4 PUMPS


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

Orlando MY Heart goes out to you hope every one Ok from charley the hurricane
one luv to all Bell's production


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

is the show still as planned as the hurricane came through?????


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronic_@Aug 15 2004, 04:25 PM
> *is the show still as planned as the hurricane came through?????
> [snapback]2136559[/snapback]​*


As for NOW YES THE SHOW IS STILL A GO


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD SWANGIN_@Aug 10 2004, 05:06 PM
> *Ill be at bells for sure i went to the funk master show and It sucked im glad i got in free or i would have kicked myself in the ass all the way home....    Bells was tight last year him and his Fam go the extra mile to meet you and get your input on the show  ..  Thanks for coming back Bells
> [snapback]2122947[/snapback]​*



WELL SAID


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)

Has any 1 found out whats going on with the show i heard orlando is messed up from the hurricane so let us know whats going on


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

The show is coming up with the quickness. A week to go before the show. I hope the fair grounds didnt get messed up in the hurricane.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Fairgrounds looked okay to me see you guys sunday


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Miami, yall coming for the hop?


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

THE SHOW IS A GO OGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGGOGO


BELL'S PRODUCTION SAID RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

Ill be there with my pogo stick


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)

WHATS THE PAYOUT FOR THE HOP NO 1'S SAYING ANYTHING LET US KNOW


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

WHAT IS THE ENTRY FEE AND SPECTATOR FEE TO GET IT???????????????????? :uh:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> WHATS THE PAYOUT FOR THE HOP NO 1'S SAYING ANYTHING LET US KNOW
> [snapback]2158123[/snapback]​[/quoute
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)

Dam no 1 is saying anything about the show now its not hard to come on here and tell us a payout i know were all coming up from miami again we cant keep servinmg 407 for free so somone let us know what the payout for the hop is....


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

OKOKKOK Last year I was questioned were is the Trophy's 
(We have money.)
This year is the King of Florida streets were a single .double pump 
will win a trophy and possible some cash not a promise.Radical prize will be cash price TBD.

I hope your question was answer thanks Bell's Production


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

:uh: :dunno:u should make sure theres cash money for the hoppers in every catagory ...the hop is what makes the show, i kno alot of peepo just going for the hop..you cant expect people to travel all that way and may break somthin for a plastic trohpy.


----------



## CuLoNiTaDeMiAmI (Jun 25, 2004)

where is the show gonna be at?!


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuLoNiTaDeMiAmI_@Aug 24 2004, 09:33 AM
> *where is the show gonna be at?!
> [snapback]2163491[/snapback]​*




orlando central florida fair grounds 11.am till 4pm


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ok so there is still not a clear answer will there be a cash prize for the hop or not and if so how much??? like for on 22 said its tough to hop for a 5 dollar piece of plastic when the trip will cost us $500 with gas hotel food beer and motors anyways please post asap thanks


----------



## BIGGER BLUE1 (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Feb 22 2004, 01:38 PM
> *Orlando whats up will are still gonug to build this event  together
> [snapback]1656291[/snapback]​*


 WHAT UP BELLS THIS IS YOUR BOY BLUE CALI ULTIMATE RIDERS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE1_@Aug 24 2004, 11:17 PM
> *WHAT UP BELLS THIS IS YOUR BOY BLUE CALI ULTIMATE RIDERS IN THE HOUSE
> [snapback]2165248[/snapback]​*


what up man i tried to hit you up on the nextel 
whats happen with you.


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

pets allowed??????


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bagdcutlass85_@Aug 26 2004, 11:21 AM
> *pets allowed??????
> [snapback]2168845[/snapback]​*


Man chris its a car show we dont want no stinking ass pets there to shit all over the place LOL


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

but wayne wants to bring his cat


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

Saturday Night Hangout
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=128634


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridinboxchevy_@Aug 27 2004, 05:27 AM
> *but wayne wants to bring his cat
> [snapback]2171505[/snapback]​*


LOL aww man thats funny


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey Bells what's the fee to enter again .. Sorry I forgot ..


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD SWANGIN_@Aug 27 2004, 02:06 PM
> *Hey Bells what's the fee to enter again ..  Sorry I forgot ..
> [snapback]2173149[/snapback]​*


Same as Last year car Reg free just $15 per person kids under 1 free.


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

today


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

What up nice show, seen alot of folks, more people then last year, less cars, but great job with putting things together, man you need to fire whoever was promoting your show, I did not hear anything on the radio bro about the show, but maybe I missed it.


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

the show was good, but I think the judging and awards should be done earlier. Bagdcutlass85 had his whole display broken down before the judge got to him and there was like 20 people at the sho when they were handing out awards.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lukedogg_@Aug 29 2004, 07:10 PM
> *the show was good, but I think the judging and awards should be done earlier. Bagdcutlass85 had his whole display broken down before the judge got to him and there was like 20 people at the sho when they were handing out awards.
> [snapback]2178864[/snapback]​*


is it true 1 of the show winners threw his trophy in the gutter because it didnt have a lowrider on it? thats was pretty childish :thumbsdown:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

weres the pics?


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Aug 30 2004, 09:17 AM
> *is it true 1 of the show winners threw his trophy in the gutter because it didnt have a lowrider on it? thats was pretty childish :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2179899[/snapback]​*


thats what im hearin n thats not cool at all if its the truth


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

i got plenty of pics...

but imma tell ya this...

Street Stylez.. or whoever the fuck they were had no clue how to put on a show..

Bell, his show was great.. but his promoter he paid was worthless, has no idea what is involved in a show.. they didnt even have a damn hopping Stickk..

Imma give big ups to LIMELIGHT C.C.
we all paid to get in last year and put on the hydro show, had sticks,judges and a clue......

the promoter this year, as promised to us, didnt want to let us in Free, as promised by bell..... he said he dont put on shows for free.... Well he needs to reevaluate his productions, cause this one blewwwwwwwww...

Bell you the man.. but you need to look into who you are teaming up with...


Sorry if i offended anyone.. but if i was a miami resident, i would be pissed!!!
If i had a car in the hop period, i would be pissed!

now, i got pics if any one wants them...........


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

I believe the last 3 pics are
blackonblack64 here on LIL.. its a baddass ride and hops good too!!!!!!

Miami is the main reason there was a hopping contest at this show.. without them it wouldnt have been much else!!!!!!

Thanks guys!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## FordsFinestOn22s (Sep 29, 2003)

I agree with the post a lil b4 me last yr the show was really good this yr was ok number 1 if u know ur having a hydraulic contest remember the "STICK" its kinda important its like going to a carshow and forgetting ur car much props 2 every 1 who hopped there car my ranger hopped like shyt but u cant expect it to work good everytime.But 1 thing i have to say whoever hopped there car should have gotten something its not cheap to bring a hopper to a show maybe sum people will realize that and next time they should have had a payout just remember most of the people that come to a show come to see hoppers & dancer......And 1 time for 305 we came like we said where were all the dam 407 hoppers next time u guys gotta come 2 MIAMI ......


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FordsFinestOn22s_@Aug 30 2004, 04:42 PM
> *I agree with the post a lil b4 me last yr the show was really good this yr was ok number 1 if u know ur having a hydraulic contest remember the "STICK" its kinda important its like going to a carshow and forgetting ur car much props 2 every 1 who hopped there car my ranger hopped like shyt but u cant expect it to work good everytime.But 1 thing i have to say whoever hopped there car should have gotten something its not cheap to bring a hopper to a show maybe sum people will realize that and next time they should  have had a payout just remember most of the people that come to a show come to see hoppers & dancer......And 1 time for 305 we came like we said where were all the dam 407 hoppers next time u guys gotta come 2 MIAMI ......
> [snapback]2180982[/snapback]​*


i agree with you 100%.. i no longer have a dancer.. and Used to have something doesnt count....

miami always reps hard with the shows.....
this damn server blows.. i have spent the last 45 minutes trying to get on here to post more pics.......


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Aug 30 2004, 02:14 PM
> *
> [snapback]2180783[/snapback]​*


Thats my bike!!! Great pic.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

will post the rest later, including the hop......


----------



## Bell's (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Aug 30 2004, 03:08 PM
> *i agree with you 100%.. i no longer have a dancer..  and Used to have something doesnt count....
> 
> miami always reps hard with the shows.....
> ...


i'm not going to entertain your comments all i have to say if you can put a show on by your self with no help not from your homie your mom/dad helping you then do it
for ass limelight car club you all got in free last year i check my paper from last year / as for as the stick i ask for some one to bring one and they did not show up
thanks miami for your support .i work a 9 to5 and still put a show togather.
i don't own no shop i'm not lowrider mag . and all ways mf that get on this site and talk shit . if that was the case why ask to get in free and don't bring a car.all ican say is i tryed by myself 

thanks to jason at rhyders wear one hell of a guy

much love to every one else who supported my show


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

YO WHATS UP BELLS, 
JUST THOUGHT YOU SHOULD KNOW MOST PEOPLE I TALKED TO WHEN I HAS THERE SAID THE SHOW WAS KINDA WEAK MAN, I DONT KNOW IF IT WAS THAT SKINNY STREET STYLES DUDE OR WHAT, BUT I KNOW THE LITTLE HOMIE WITH THE KANDY ROOTBEER BIKE W/DRAGON FORK WAS PISSED, EVERYBODY WAS SAYING THERE WAS NO WAY HE DIDNT HAVE THAT TROPHY ON LOCK, "GUESS NOT" BECAUSE HE DIDNT GET IT. SOME OTHER DUDES WERE SAYING IT WAS FIXED OR SOMETHING. I DONT KNOW AND DONT CARE, IT WAS HARD TO TELL WHAT WAS GOING ON ANYWAY, BECAUSE HALF THE PEOPLE LEFT BEFORE THE SHOW ENDED. IF YOU DOING IT ALONE, AND YOUR 9 TO 5, AND YADA YADA YADA,GOT IN THE WAY OF YOU DOING A BETTER SHOW, 
DONT DO IT THEN , HOMIE.


MUCH RESPECT TO THE DADE AND BROWARD HOMIES AND THE OTHERS WHO GOT THERE HOP ON, ESPECIALLY THE HOMIE WIT THE ONE ARM,,,,THATS WHATS UP....


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

well i had a nice time at the show, saw a nice hop, miami did a great job reppin, props there. didnt have a car this year or else i would have gone for the most smoke coming out the trunk award like last year, oh homie with the orange cutty was killing it on the fly hop, it was crazy. i really hope theirs a next year, not too many lowrider shows in Florida, i agree on the promotion thing, never even seen any of them at the local hang out handing out flyers or anything, instead of hiring them u should save the money and use on the hop, just a thought. again big thanks to bells on bringing a show to central florida and i hope what some people may say wont affect wether or not theres a next year show.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

I didnt get to make it to the show but im suprised to hear all these people talk bad about it. Every show cant be great and for somone to come out and put there money on the table for you to have a good time, you have to respect that. Sorry i didnt get to make it out there bell but as you know my car got wrecked and ive been working on another project that is taking up all my time. Hopefully you will throw your show again next year and dont let this get you down.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Aug 30 2004, 06:25 PM
> *i'm not going to entertain your comments all i have to say if you can put a show on by your self with no help not  from your homie your mom/dad helping you then do it
> for ass limelight car club you all got in free last year i check my paper from last year / as for as the stick i ask for some one to bring one and they did not show up
> thanks miami for your support .i work a 9 to5 and still put a show togather.
> ...


Damn dogg.. its like that???

First of all, read everything i posted before you run off at the mouth....

I promoted you all i could in Tampa, lakeland, winter haven, A-Dale...

Second i never said one bad word about you dog.. or the show YOU put on...

What i did talk about was your boy at the front gate, that didnt even wanna let Marvin in.. even after he paid and had a wrist band!!!!!!!!!!!!!because he was with limelight...
your gate guy.. was a taotal smartass.. we was talking and let him know that we worked your show, brought the sticks and ran the hop.... and that is including the guys who paid to show.....your boy was like no way, i dont work for free, i get paid.. being all shitty about it, like this was his show...

So yeah, we did pay..
You need to step back and see who wanted to help you, wanted to be there, and for the right reasons,,,,,

Hell even this year.. yeah you let me in free.. and i never said a bad word about that... but i worked youe pits, i worked in the hop... with no damn stick.. cause you got people you cant trust.... All you had to do was ask bro.... and make things right, like you said you were going to do last year.....

So please, before you go getting smart with me..... realize who i am, what we did. and would have done for you.. without asking to get paid, without being dicks about it, and kept promises to you!!!!!!

As I said, in case you missed it, too hot headed, or dont wanna see it..


Bell, put on another good show... but his promoter Street Stylz (or whatever) left alot to be desired!!!!

now back to the pics... for those that supported you!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Aug 30 2004, 06:25 PM
> *i'm not going to entertain your comments all i have to say if you can put a show on by your self with no help not  from your homie your mom/dad helping you then do it
> for ass limelight car club you all got in free last year i check my paper from last year / as for as the stick i ask for some one to bring one and they did not show up
> thanks miami for your support .i work a 9 to5 and still put a show togather.
> ...


Damn dogg.. its like that???

First of all, read everything i posted before you run off at the mouth....

I promoted you all i could in Tampa, lakeland, winter haven, A-Dale...

Second i never said one bad word about you dog.. or the show YOU put on...

What i did talk about was your boy at the front gate, that didnt even wanna let Marvin in.. even after he paid and had a wrist band!!!!!!!!!!!!!because he was with limelight...
your gate guy.. was a taotal smartass.. we was talking and let him know that we worked your show, brought the sticks and ran the hop.... and that is including the guys who paid to show.....your boy was like no way, i dont work for free, i get paid.. being all shitty about it, like this was his show...

So yeah, we did pay..
You need to step back and see who wanted to help you, wanted to be there, and for the right reasons,,,,,

Hell even this year.. yeah you let me in free.. and i never said a bad word about that... but i worked youe pits, i worked in the hop... with no damn stick.. cause you got people you cant trust.... All you had to do was ask bro.... and make things right, like you said you were going to do last year.....

So please, before you go getting smart with me..... realize who i am, what we did. and would have done for you.. without asking to get paid, without being dicks about it, and kept promises to you!!!!!!

As I said, in case you missed it, too hot headed, or dont wanna see it..


Bell, put on another good show... but his promoter Street Stylz (or whatever) left alot to be desired!!!!

now back to the pics... for those that supported you!


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bell's_@Aug 30 2004, 06:25 PM
> *i'm not going to entertain your comments all i have to say if you can put a show on by your self with no help not  from your homie your mom/dad helping you then do it
> for ass limelight car club you all got in free last year i check my paper from last year / as for as the stick i ask for some one to bring one and they did not show up
> thanks miami for your support .i work a 9 to5 and still put a show togather.
> ...



and that is deep.... i have been trying to help you since feb... talking with you, dirty, and passing out fliers...

so yeah, it is pretty shitty that you feel NOONE HELPED you at all..I tried.. i did what i could.... that statement is pretty dirty to say....AND you didnt even have to pay me... but i guess you gave me 15 bucks...

for 6 months or promotion in the southern part of central florida....seems preety fair huh??? how much did you pay your promoters.. who prolly didnt do half of what i did. hittin the cruise spots down here talking and passin out fliers to the lowriders and shit...


Oh and PS..

this is purely my thoughts and emotions.. it has nothing to do with any club that I may be associated with or its members...

Rick P.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

i had a great time at the show Bells, i always make the best of whatever, but as for Street Stylez "promoting" your show, every saturday we out i aint heard em say shit bout it man


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## juiced amigo (Mar 5, 2004)

the show was not the best (thar needs toooo beeee more shows)
in fl but we look for next year too be much better






bill :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

GOOD SHOW!!! HONESTLY I DON'T BELIVE ORLANDO OR EVEN MIAMI HAS A SHOW FOR "LOWRIDERS" WHERE YOU CAN JUST GO AND KICK BACK AND HAVE FUN. LIKE THIS SHOW. NEXT BIG SHOW FOR US IS LOWRIDER... BUT YOU CAN COMPARE. BRIAN DOES THIS SHOW OUT OF HIS POCKET AND AT ONLY$15 A HEAD IT'S HARD TO MAKE A PAYOUT, OR EVEN TO BREAK EVEN...THIS IS A FUN AND NO HASSEL TYPE OF SHOW... CAN IT BE BETTER??? YES OF COURSE.... EVERY THING IN LIFE CAN GET BETER, BUT THE ONLY WAY IS BY "US" SUPPORTING IT..



ON THE OTHER NOTE THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME BUY OUR BOOTH  


SEE YOU AT *ROCKIN THE BELL'S EVEN HARDER 3*


----------



## Lowridinboxchevy (Feb 24, 2003)

very well said Jayson, we got soooo many people talkin crap bout the show n sayin we need more shows, now how much sence does that make when we dont make the best out of the best local lowrider show we do have a year.


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

id just like to say thanks to whoever put their time, money and effort into having something for us to do. we dont get much to do around here and more people need to apprciate the hard work it takes to put this stuff together. It was a great relaxing show. you didnt have to try to prove anything, you didnt have all the haters picking your car apart. I got a few new hookups as well as ideas just b/c people were having fun an relaxing. you dont get that at the big shows. :biggrin: 
an for whoever is talkin smack needs to try to put one together an see how it turns out. 

PS u can see my car page 10 burgandy lincoln sittin funny


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

well, maybe i have a complex... but i wasnt, and have never talked smack about Bell himself, or his dedication to this show....

i did talk shit about street stylz..

and i didnt appreciate being called on the mat by bell, when it was obvious alot of you and him didnt read or comprehend my entire post...

I loved the show, i promoted the show.... i seem to be the only one with pics of the show..

but yet i was completely disrespected, for no reason!

so if that is talking smack, so be it... but i got a few more pics.. i posted this many, i may as well post the rest............ :uh:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

fucking crappy ass server double post!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

nice!!!!!!!1 the girls....


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## THE ONE "87" MONTE (Feb 4, 2003)

he should have won best lowrider 84 regal nuestra tradicion c.c. good show bell will be there next year


----------

